# rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

so i discovered the other day that my rear brake caliper was rubbing on my rotor. i decided that the pads might be too low, so i went to autozone and picked up their pads (with a lifetime warrantee i might add) for 17 bucks.its now about a week later and the caliper has started to rub again. it squeeks really loudly. its really making me mad. weren't the pads supposed to come with shims or something? where should i shim it to get it to stop rubbing?
here is a picture for reference. i have circled where it is rubbing. it is not my car, just a picture i found, but it is basically the same caliper. please somebody help me! ive tried everything!


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

bump


_Modified by hhslax1 at 1:16 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## 2.0judith (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

I had basically the exact same problem. The allen bolts that connect the caliper to the hub came with little ridged washers. At first I had them right next to the head of the bolt but I ended up moving them to inbetween the hub and the caliper to gain a little more clearance. Also, make sure your caliper parts are moving fine and are well lubricated. Hope that helps some...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

I dont really know what to think of it. other than the parts being installed wrong or a defective part. I never heard of it before and cannot see how it would happen







I dunno i hope you figgure it out, if the other side is fine take apart the good side, put it back together, and then take apart the bad side and see if you can find any difference.


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (Banditt007)*

The only time I experienced rubbing like that was when the wheel bearing had self destructed and let the rotor move in and out inside the caliper. The was on an A2 GTI.


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (Mohudsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mohudsolo* »_The only time I experienced rubbing like that was when the wheel bearing had self destructed and let the rotor move in and out inside the caliper. The was on an A2 GTI.

I've had the same problem too, when the shop didn't tighten the wheel bearing properly. The rotor has a groove around it now.


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (SiDeeFung)*









ok look at the red circle....could it have something to do with those piston things being bad and giving those arm things to much play? i dont think i need to put washers or anything there because the part that bolts onto the axle thing is stationary and does not rub.
im going to try replacing the caliper with one i got at a junkyard, i hope that helps.....actaully it wont fit right because its off a 95 golf with disc brakes. the ebrake mechanism is different. i think im going to take it apart and replace the floating part of the caliper ( the red circled part) with the one i got at the junkyard.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

Dont replace the caliper, all you need to do is take it apart maybe off the car and repack the guide bolts with new grease. Sounds like the caliper is binding when it tries to move around? If this doesnt work you prob bent the guide bolts during installation.


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_Dont replace the caliper, all you need to do is take it apart maybe off the car and repack the guide bolts with new grease. Sounds like the caliper is binding when it tries to move around? If this doesnt work you prob bent the guide bolts during installation. 

which bolts do you mean? the caliper is not binding at all...it moves way too freely i think...and i definatly didnt bent anything during installation because the reason i had to take it off was because it started grinding.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hhslax1* »_so i discovered the other day that my rear brake caliper was rubbing on my rotor. i decided that the pads might be too low, so i went to autozone and picked up their pads (with a lifetime warrantee i might add) for 17 bucks.its now about a week later and the caliper has started to rub again. it squeeks really loudly. its really making me mad. weren't the pads supposed to come with shims or something? where should i shim it to get it to stop rubbing?
here is a picture for reference. i have circled where it is rubbing. it is not my car, just a picture i found, but it is basically the same caliper. please somebody help me! ive tried everything!

















Hey the only way the part can be rubbing is if the wheel bearing is lose. I dont think anything else would cause this. You say the guide bolts move the caliper back and forth freely, then start with the wheel bearing. However the wheel bearing is seal in a mkIV so there is no agjustment. You'll have to remove the caliper and check the play.

_Modified by tom8thebomb at 3:11 PM 3-12-2006_


_Modified by tom8thebomb at 3:11 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_
Hey the only way the part can be rubbing is if the wheel bearing is lose. I dont think anything else would cause this. You say the guide bolts move the caliper back and forth freely, then start with the wheel bearing. However the wheel bearing is seal in a mkIV so there is no agjustment. You'll have to remove the caliper and check the play.


i think it is the wheel bearing. ive replaced the pads and everything and the rotor seems to wobble alot more on the passenger side than on the drivers side. i think im gunna try and find a local shop that carries the wheel bearings and see if i can replace while its nice out this week. is there a diy on the internet you know of? i was looking at it today and i cant see where to start?? im going to search for one now on other forums....
thanks man


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

if the wheel bearing is that shot i would have thought that it would be SCREAMING loud by now. and you would have a loose rear wheel when all bolted up to the car, by grabbing the tire while its in the air.
wheel bearings get extremly loud, before there is any noticeably play in them. with it physically loose i would have thought you would have been in a psyc ward by driving the car around the street.


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_if the wheel bearing is that shot i would have thought that it would be SCREAMING loud by now. and you would have a loose rear wheel when all bolted up to the car, by grabbing the tire while its in the air.
wheel bearings get extremly loud, before there is any noticeably play in them. with it physically loose i would have thought you would have been in a psyc ward by driving the car around the street.

ok so it isnt the wheel bearing? could the rotor just be warped really badly? i think after i get paid this weekend im gunna replace the rotors and bearings since its not too expensive. i found new oem rotors for $55(pair) and the bearings are like 35$.
what else could be wrong?


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

I seriously think its the bearing. more than likely you will need to replace that, however you could have the rotors turned to see if they are in spec. This should have been done while replacing the pads.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

personally i've near seen a wheel bearing that is physically loose, w/o making massive amounts of noise. I'm not saying its not possible.
If the wheel is bolted correctly to the hub and is up in the air there should be no play in the wheel anywhere, if there is it has something to do w/ the hub...which is like part of the bearing, so thats the problem.


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_personally i've near seen a wheel bearing that is physically loose, w/o making massive amounts of noise. I'm not saying its not possible.
If the wheel is bolted correctly to the hub and is up in the air there should be no play in the wheel anywhere, if there is it has something to do w/ the hub...which is like part of the bearing, so thats the problem.

okay so i should replace the hub? how much is that and where do they sell them?

_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_I seriously think its the bearing. more than likely you will need to replace that, however you could have the rotors turned to see if they are in spec. This should have been done while replacing the pads.

im not gunna worry about turning these rotors, im gunna order some new ones when replace the bearings and stuff.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (hhslax1)*

ok cool


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: rear brake caliper rubbing on brake rotor (tom8thebomb)*

Lets get some terminology straight.
The piece that bolts to the rear axle stub with the two allen head bolts is called the *Bracket*
The part with piston in it is called the *Caliper*
The two pins that slide in and out of the holes in the bracket are called *Guide Pins*. These have threaded holes in the back of them that the caliper bolts too. 
Nothing is called a "thingy"
You originally circled the upper outside corner of the bracket. If this is rubbing on the rotor, either the bracket is incorrect, bent, or the wheel bearings are screwed up. 
The caliper cannot rub on the rotor because it is nowhere near the rotor. 
The guide pins should have no affect on anything because all they do is hold the caliper and unless the pads are missing, the caliper is nowhere near the rotor.
What may be happening is that the pad friction material is hanging over the outer diameter of the rotor. If you take the caliper off, but leave the bracket on, does something still rub?


----------

